# New book on Sketchup for Woodworking



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

New e-book by Bob Lang Woodworker's Guide to Google SketchUp 7

Digital format with 49 videos, 291 screenshots, 184 pages of step by step instructions

There are some sample pages at the website

$30 if purchased before July 1 with free shipping to US and Canada, $40 afterwards. A bit steep if you ask me since the material is likely to become dated and at this price, it becomes a $100 item in New Zealand after exchange and shipping.

I have no association with it, just thought some might be interested in getting it while it is 'on sale'


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

No kidding Dave. Or at least you should convince Fine Woodworking to piece together your existing blogs and tutorials and release their own e-book.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve,

This looks very interesting.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info If I could really learn sketch up $40 seems cheep to me.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow that's a bargain of anybodies money .LOL Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a great offer Dave I'll send you a PM


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Getting the book to New Zealand isn't that expensive. I charge my costs for international shipping, so it can get there in 6-10 days for $13.45 via priority mail, or it can go for $4.40 for first class. USPS won't give me a time estimate for first class mail, but I bet it goes on the same airplane as priority.

As far as this being pricey goes, I don't think it's fair to judge that sight unseen. Free isn't always the best value. If anybody buys a copy and doesn't think it's worth the price let me know, and I'll refund your payment.

Bob Lang


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Bob,

Thanks for joining the conversation. It is, after all your book!. You're right, it's impossible for me to say if it is good value without actually seeing it - but I'd have to buy it to see it and the price puts me off! My situation is probably entirely different being in NZ, so it may be good value for the N.American audience.

That's a very fair offer you make to refund the price if anyone thinks it's not worth it.

I agree that free probably isn't alway the best value and I wasn't suggesting that it should be free. However, let's keep in mind that Sketchup is free, your magazines freely posts sketchup models from your magazine, you have yourself freely blogged on Sketchup techniques, I am the author of a very popular plugin, Cutlist, which I make available for free and let's not forget that Lumberjocks is (still) free. These are all good value in my opinion. Free is not a synonym for bad value either and the use of 'free' in today's marketing is a difficult adjustment for many traditionally based businesses.

My issue with the price for me specifically is this. Let's just say, I miss the $10 off window and shipping really is $13.45 ( I have never been able to receive a book for $4.40 from the US). That's $39.95 +$13.45 = $53.40 USD. Now convert to NZD and I get $53.40*1.5 = $80. If it were sold in the stores, they would have to add GST + profit, making the book likely to be sold here for $100-$120. This would be ok if salaries in NZ were 1.5x that of the US, but they are sadly not. So it's not good value for me considering that I already pay for internet access and I can find almost anything I need online.

Now, in general, books on how to use software, in my experience (I have been in the software industry for 30 years,) has a half-life of about 2 years. Either the techniques become outdated, the computers and operating systems they run on become obsolete, newer versions of Sketchup are introduced immediately obsoleting your book title and dating much of the book or new (freely available or not) plugins/tools could be introduced to automate certain techniques and make new techniques feasible.

I also compare this to some very fine books on woodworking which have a lasting quality which I have purchased for as little as $9.95. (On the flipside, I have purchased some books which have run me close to $100 - but these are ones which I reference and will reference for decades)

I have no doubt that your previous books have this lasting quality and that they are excellent value for money, but you've entered a different world with this new effort.

I may be entirely wrong. You've been in this business for a long time and I trust you know your market.

I wish you the best in any case. Woodworking and Sketchup go hand in hand and anything that helps people design better, build better and save resources and time is good for the entire hobby and professional woodworking world.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have Bob's ShopClass DVD's on Sketchup … well done, easy to follow.


----------



## hallamjeff (Jun 3, 2010)

$30 doesn't seem very expensive to me. It would save me a lot of time searching the internet for particular problems I have in Sketchup and it is nice to have all of the 'teaching' materials in hand at once.

As for the obsolescence of software books, I would think that if you read through the ebook and learned all of the skills then you would be "self-taught" in less than your 2 year estimate. After that you have the knowledge and skills to adapt to whatever software changes come. After all, the software might change but it will still be accomplishing the same tasks.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I am no computer guru or techie but over the last few months I have been able to teach myself how to use sketchup via online tutorials and random web searches. It truely is user friendly and an easy program to navigate.

That being said, I use it for what it is, an aid in laying out projects and seeing plans in three dimensions. As much I enjoy seeing how to do advanced functions and drawings, I personally see no real benefit to drawing projects out to the obscene detail capable of the program, unless ofcourse that is something you find enjoyable.

An individual with a frim grasp of woodworking can draw a working plan in sketchup with enough detail to get the sence of scale and proportion needed to produce a fine piece of furniture without needing to draw in everysingle dovetail or mortise and tenon joint. I would guess though, that there are alot of beautifuly detailed renderings in harddrives around the world that will never make it past the printer.

Bottom line, if you want to learn sketchup for a woodworking tool, you can do that for free. If you want to become a sketchup picasso then buy a book.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff,

I understand what you are saying that learning is for life and software skills are upgradeable once you've obtained them. So far, I've managed to build projects without any book and for hints on how to do it better, I've found everything online.

Plenty of material available online (tutorials, forums, videos) at Sketchucation not to mention the fine team over at Fine Woodworking with the Design, Click, Build blog

If you must have a book, I've found Sketchup 7 for dummies a good reference to get started. Available for as little as $11 USD

Any new materials becoming available has to be in the context of (and therefore compete with) what's already there in the background.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

I taught myself how to use AutoCad about 12 years ago. I was in a situation where I didn't have a job and I was able to sit in front of the computer all day, almost every day for several months. Then I went to work doing drawings for an Architectural Millwork company as one of several people making CAD drawings. I learned more in the first week from experienced CAD jockeys than I had in the previous six months.

I taught myself how to use SketchUp a few years ago, relying on my experience, the free tutorials and "SketchUp for Dummies". I paid full price for "SketchUp for Dummies" and it was money well spent. With that experience and those resources it took a few months to become productive in SketchUp. SketchUp is easy to use, once you get the hang of it and I (and everyone else at the magazine I work for) use it because it makes us better woodworkers. Not everyone gets the hang of it right away, and not everyone has the time or energy to wade through all of the available free stuff for learning SketchUp, and to find and figure out how to use it for woodworking.

I wrote a book that contains all the things I wished I had known when I started. I have taught many people how to use SketchUp, in one on one situations and in classes at Marc Adams. I paid attention to the common things new users struggle with in SketchUp and made sure I included clear explanations of how to get over those hurdles. I don't hear from the people who are able to pick it up on their own, I hear from the people who have tried SketchUp, become frustrated and given up. Those who have actually seen my book or other work with SketchUp tell me I've done a good job. Everyone has their own sense of the value of time and money.

Bob


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

DaveR
If you could put all the stuff you've written about SketchUp in one place-- I'd send you $30 in a New York Minute.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think that a tech book that is well put together - is worth it's price in gold. not seeing first hand what really is included with Bob's book it's hard to judge- but generally speaking I think that $20-$30+ for a quality tech book is not unheard of.

It's always nice to have a hard copy of something at hand when you want to reference something.

not taking away from FWW team which I think is fantastic! I like to read the FWW blogs for inspirational material and thought provoking techniques, but I like to have an actual structural book as a reference for the basic stuff.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

must be me,i have spent hours trying to figure it out. still cannot make a simple item.
i just gave up.. when i can make a drawing work for me in a few minutes on paper,i decided i'm not spending any more time getting frustated with this. i can see it in my head all i need,but,can't put it onto the screen.
i'm sure this is worth it,but,as highly everyone talks about sketch up, i give up on it.
maybe it has something to do with age (55)


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Bob*
Thanks for the additional clarifications. As I suspected, you have put a lot of thought into how your contribution is different to what is already there and you know exactly who your target market is and most importantly you know who you are not targeting.

Perhaps some who have given up just shouldn't bother unless they see the value and just need that extra help to get over the hump.

*terry603*: Use whatever works in my opinion. Despite the availability of sketchup, I still draw plenty of real sketches on the back of sandpaper and little bits of paper that stuff my pockets and like a true geek, I have a white board in my shop where I will sometimes stand and think and design. Sketchup is a tool and it has its place… or not. Not everyone owns every tool and we don't use the same tool for every job.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

terry603-I *HOPE* it isn't an age thing … I was already in grammar school when you were born!

Actually, it can be frustrating, and I have tried/given up a couple of times. A few weeks ago, my wife requested a project that is more complex than any other original design I have done to date, and doing the drawings by hand just would not be practical.

I picked up Bob Lang's ShopClass Sketchup tutorials (on DVD), and started working through them. Last night, I completed the first 'model' for my project, and feel that I am gaining in proficiency. It takes practice.

One thing that really helps is my dual-monitor PC … I run Sketchup in one screen and play Lang's tutorial video in the other screen. That way, I can keep the visual reference in the tutorial while I am fumbling around in the other screen trying to follow his instructions.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

daltxguy.
you are probly right.
i am not as good trying to figure something out,even with info available,than doing it with someone to explain as we go.
maybe i will get it in time,it does sound like it might add another tool to use .


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I just ordered the DVD.

I could sit there for 10 hours, trying to figure something out, or spend $30 and hopefully get it done in 1 hour. I've got so much on my plate… anything that saves me time and frustration is attractive to me.

I'm sure Bob won't be making a killing selling this book, even if he charged $100.


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 14, 2009)

I've gone through half the video tutorials at http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com They are very good. I think I'm going to go through all of them before I invest any money in something that might be redundant. I highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

One of the things I'm keenly interested in, and actively working on, is the different ways that people learn, and how to use electronic media to straighten out the learning curve. Some folks learn better by seeing something, some by hearing it and others by reading it. If you can figure out your "learning style" you won't waste your time or money on something that isn't suited to you. For all of us who really want to be in the shop making stuff, time is a scarce and precious commodity.

Getting good at SketchUp takes practice to reach that point where the light bulb comes on and you start to get the hang of it. I encourage everybody to check out all of the available free material for learning SketchUp. You'll know in an hour or two if this will work for you. It won't help to practice things you don't understand and are frustrated with so if that's where you are, try another method of instruction. Pick up a used copy of SketchUp for Dummies and see if you can translate the architectural stuff presented there to woodworking.

There simply isn't a one size fits all method of teaching or learning. Learning and using SketchUp is supposed to be fun. I would encourage everybody to try the free and the cheap resources before you spend any money with me. If you get the hang of using the program that way, good for you. If you don't, I think I can show you where the light switch is.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Bob,

I love your work and your approach and as soon as the Chancellor of Love-ah, Exchequer, says go, I'll pull the trigger and get it. I promise. Your comment on learning curves reminds me of a comment along the same lines by Will Rogers. He observed that, "There are three kinds of men. Those who learn by observation, the few who learn by reading the instructions, and the rest who have to pee on the electric fence just to be sure." It's an honor to have you amongst us. Thanks for your contribution.

Steve


----------



## phlepper (Jun 30, 2009)

Bob,

Just received your book two days ago and have been devouring it over the last couple of nights (switching back and forth between the book and Sketchup). Up to Components now.

I really like the videos. Some of the concepts aren't easy to describe in the text (or I'm just dense), but seeing you use Sketchup after reading about it makes the concepts simple to understand and repeat on my own.

I didn't know about grouping and then Components(?!?) These are my new best-est friends! And layout lines for structuring the project setup, wonderful!

I've struggled with Sketchup for a while, and now I can't wait to make the drawing for my next project. I loved how you showed how to build up the table project from the bits and pieces. Not only learned how to use the tool better, but the techniques are tremendously helpful.

One very happy customer!
phlepper


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a reminder that it was me ( Steve Racz) who made this original post, not Bob Lang. I hope Bob is getting all the feedback though.

Bob, is there a more direct place for people to leave feedback for you?

I think the internet has become a great forum for getting feedback in real time to the original authors and I don't think it would be counter to LJ's spirit to having a forum for discussing the book and its contents without fear of it it becoming a commercial.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Btw, Google's basecamp just announced Sketchup 8 and this is what I warned about earlier. The book is almost already dated though we will have to wait for the details of SU8 to know if anything significant has changed. Likely things will be backwards compatible but the book title is now stuck with SU7!


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

FWIW, I just looked at the Sketchup 8 anouncement and the changes to the free version look to be mostly on using it with google maps. The Pro version now includes boolian operations on solids, but not the free. I have the Sketchup for Dummies book and still have a number of problems getting the best out of Sketchup. I'm going to order the book and I will report back on what I find.

map


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

Fussy and phlepper, thanks for the kind words.

Steve,

When this post started a few months ago, I clicked something or other and I get an e-mail when a new post is added. I try to keep up with what goes on online, and I'm pretty visible and accessible. I can be reached through my website, the Popular Woodworking website, Face Book and most of the online discussion forums.

I don't think it would be ethical for me to start a thread anywhere that might give the impression that I was using a free public discussion group to promote my work. If someone else brings me up, I will chime in if I think my comment adds something, or if a clarification is needed. I don't piggy back on any threads discussing other peoples work suggesting mine is better, or there is something wrong with the other guy's stuff.

I am in Boulder, participating in the 3D Base Camp, and have discussed at some length today with the folks from SketchUp the new release. SketchUp 8 is now available, and there is a lot of information available on the SketchUp site about the new features. We don't have to wait and see, we can go and find out.

As map mentioned, the upgrades to the free version have mostly to do with using SketchUp with Google Earth. It now has some really cool features if your interest is that. Unless you want to put the piece of furniture your designing on a specific piece of ground, the effect on woodworkers is minimal. One of the key points made by the SketchUp team is that they try not to change the interface or the basic way the program works from version to version. My book may not be entirely up to date at the moment, but it is a valuable tool for learning how to use SketchUp for woodworking, and I expect it will be for a long time.

The addition of solid modeling in the Pro version is significant. Until now, when asked, I've been recommending the free version as it meets the modeling needs of most woodworkers. The benefit was mainly for people in a business needing to export to other graphic programs, or in a production-type business that could make good use of dynamic components. From what I saw today, and will be playing around with shortly makes me lean more toward recommending the upgrade to Pro, especially for anyone who does detailed modeling and places a high value on their time.

Bob Lang


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob,

Thanks for the comments and the update on SU8 from Basecamp central in Boulder. Now that I have read up about the new features and have downloaded it myself, I see that most things relevant to us woodworkers (at least in the free version) has not changed.

If anyone wants to provide feedback directly to Bob, feel free to use this forum. Since he is "watching" it, all comments will be received by him.

JorgeG,

I was very careful with my wording previously. I am not suggesting his book is already obsolete. I did say that as soon as SU brings out a new version, that the *title* of his book becomes obsolete. That part of my forecast has already become true with the announcement of SU8. The other thing I said is that over time (a very short period of time), his book will become *outdated *and I stand by that statement. ( I have a very good book on using MS Word 1.0, and another one on programs for the Apple II. Are you interested?)

I understand perfectly the reason for introducing the book and Bob knows his audience well and understands the publishing business ( book and magazines). I understand software and the transient nature of software releases. Hopefully Bob didn't take my comments as criticism but rather as one expert to another, I was presenting my experience of the caveats of writing books about software and in particular writing about the use of free software in the age of the internet. If Bob is prepared to update his books/DVD every 18-24 months, then it is not a worry.

I don't disagree with the content of the book and I don't dispute that Bob knows exactly who he wrote it for and, as before, I acknowledge that he has done his homework. His very presence at Google's SU basecamp shows he remains committed to his work with SU and and its use in woodworking. Expanding woodworking to the 21st century is a good thing for all of us. SU is a new tool which we are learning to master and Bob presents one way to learn to use this tool.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi JorgeG,

I think we are pretty much on the same page. Yes, I'm in the software biz but I just got a new computer after 10 years too. I don't even know what a cell phone is ( ok, not fair, I worked in wireless development for 12 years but I *never *use one and have no reception mostly around where I live anyway).

In any case, my point is not about the person who the book is targeted for. Different people learn in different ways and as Bob explained, he's targetted the one stop shopping person who can't just read about the techniques, he has to see them, hence the dvd. I am certain there is a market. Again, I'm just warning that Bob has entered a world that moves very quickly.

You can stick with SU7 for as long as you want. Newcomers, however, cannot even download SU7 anymore - it doesn't exist and hence the entropy of a software related product begins.


----------



## aero (Sep 4, 2010)

We have been gradually learning SketchUp, and Dummies didn't help much. The Missing Manual is a little better. Now I need to know how to print a full size cribbage board layout. If that is in your book Bob, I'll buy one today.
Karen


----------

